# RBO on June 3rd for Shooters not going to ASA Ky



## passthru24 (May 22, 2012)

I know we just had a shoot but a lot of people wanted a shoot to go to the same weekend ASA was shooting in Ky, so here you go. Come on down if you don't make Ky and kill some foam with RBO, look forward to seeing. Sign in times will be the same 8am to 3pm and everything else is like a normal shoot.


----------



## BowedUP (May 23, 2012)

I'm there!!   With a few tagalongs!!


----------



## grits191 (May 23, 2012)

BowedUP said:


> I'm there!!   With a few tagalongs!!



I am not a Tag-a-Long, I am the leader!!!


----------



## killitgrillit (May 23, 2012)

grits191 said:


> I am not a Tag-a-Long, I am the leader!!!



You go girl


----------



## noviceshooter (May 23, 2012)

Sound like a plan to me


----------



## Buckin07 (May 23, 2012)

If this baby comes i willl be there with the new douglas addition


----------



## BowanaLee (May 23, 2012)

Dang, y'all are taking care of us this time. Hilsmans on the 2nd and RBO on the 3rd.


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 24, 2012)

I'm on my "Zombie Weekend" on that date, Fri-Sat-Sun 7pm-7am, I'll be sorry to miss it.


----------



## hound dog (May 24, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Dang, y'all are taking care of us this time. Hilsmans on the 2nd and RBO on the 3rd.



No Hilmans on the 2ND


----------



## passthru24 (May 24, 2012)

grits191 said:


> I am not a Tag-a-Long, I am the leader!!!



REALLY,,,,Come on REALLY ,,,


----------



## solocam678 (May 24, 2012)

....gona mis this one too...dangit!!


----------



## melinda hawk (May 24, 2012)

i think we will be missing this one. we are going somewhere else to shoot.   I HOPE!


----------



## killitgrillit (May 24, 2012)

melinda hawk said:


> i think we will be missing this one. we are going somewhere else to shoot.   I HOPE!



Well I hope so since you already made reservations


----------



## ajwinkis (May 27, 2012)

Known 45???


----------



## hound dog (May 27, 2012)

ajwinkis said:


> Known 45???



Yes they have k45.

Classes:
Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Known 45 - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds – 280FPS Max
Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max. 
Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12 and 14pts. 
Directions: Go 3 miles out of Franklin on Hwy 34 East, Driveway across from Heard County Elem. School. More Info Call: 678-378-0816

Concession Stand with, Coffee, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc.


----------



## killitgrillit (May 29, 2012)

Thx Hound Dog for the info post


----------



## noviceshooter (May 29, 2012)

Come on sunday!


----------



## BowedUP (May 30, 2012)

Weather looks like its gonna be nice!!  Ready to shoot!!


----------



## killitgrillit (May 31, 2012)

Can't wait to see everyone Sunday


----------



## Buckin07 (May 31, 2012)

Be there since i shot like crap at Muzzy and skipped yall after it the other weekend


----------



## dshort (May 31, 2012)

Cant wait always have a blast!


----------



## passthru24 (May 31, 2012)

Well the course is set and this will be a up course for sure. Hope everyone can come out and enjoy the course and spending time with the RBO gang. See ya'll Sunday !!!


----------



## solocam678 (May 31, 2012)

Me an the family headin to the beach friday evening an comin back monday.Hate im gona mis it guys.


----------



## BowedUP (Jun 1, 2012)

what is a *up* course exactly??


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 1, 2012)

BowedUP said:


> what is a *up* course exactly??



To most it means they will shoot over 200
But in your case u might break 150
Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 1, 2012)

BowedUP said:


> what is a *up* course exactly??



You walk up hill and shoot up hill on all 20 targets


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 1, 2012)

solocam678 said:


> Me an the family headin to the beach friday evening an comin back monday.Hate im gona mis it guys.



You guys will be missed, but I'm sure we will see ya'll at the next one. Be safe and have a Great Time


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 1, 2012)

BowedUP said:


> what is a *up* course exactly??



Well we put up some targets over there and put up some targets over yonder,,,,


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jun 2, 2012)

Wish I could come down and shoot - but I get off work about the time you start shooting, and gotta be back around 6pm for another 12 hour midnight.


----------



## DoubleRR (Jun 2, 2012)

if Gizmo is going to be there??...I'm there


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 2, 2012)

God willing, I should be there. Somebody needs to help me find my truck afterwords though.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 3, 2012)

bowanna said:


> God willing, I should be there. Somebody needs to help me find my truck afterwords though.



Got ya covered,


----------



## hound dog (Jun 3, 2012)

Morning all.


----------

